# RoCk79's Goal



## RoCk79 (Aug 10, 2004)

OK, so I am very upset with the way I look again, slacked off for way too long, and recently back from florida vacation, and my g/f looks AWESOME in a bikini, and here I am not looking good remotely like I belong with this girl.  So, I'm determined to get myself looking better.  I know my diet needs to be tweaked, but I'll just put down what I eat anyway, even tho none of you guys are going to like it.  My goal:  Just to lean out a little and look better, dont need to be huge yet, just want to lose my gut and start looking better and like I belong next to my g/f.  She says she likes the way I look, but I know she loves me so she can't tell me I am looking bad these later days of mine.  Sooo, I want to pump up the volume and make her jaw drop come next summer on the beaches.  So please, if you all have any input on my journal, please go ahead and post.  My g/f is so beautiful and she deserves a better looking me then I have become, so.....Here it is, I will post a picture of my g/f so you can all see how beautiful she is...Thanks..


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 10, 2004)

That picture came out way too small.  Oh well, you can still see how beautiful she is...


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 10, 2004)

For breakfast 7am: two pieces of toast, glass of orange juice

9am: one 98% fat free yogurt


----------



## kvyd (Aug 10, 2004)

No protein at breakfast??


----------



## kvyd (Aug 10, 2004)

Time for you to read up on diet.  Jodis sticky in the idet nutrition forum will help you acheieve whatevery ou want


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know I should have protein at breakfast, just didn't hvae time this am.


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 10, 2004)

But thank you...


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 10, 2004)

So what I'm trying to do to start off with, is to shrink my stomach a little, I'm not used to eating 6 meals a day, and to be honest, I'm not much of an eater anyway, I just need to start eating a little healthier, and more then 2 times a day.  It's hard, since my stomach is very wierd, it looks like I eat a lot more then I actually do, so I dont know why I gained weight in my stomach, but I know diet is going to help, or atleast what I eat, I know all the ab workouts in the world wont make me lean, it's my diet, so I just need to start off with smaller more healtheir meals everyday, and then try to increase how much i am eating, I hate overeating, then I just feel even more fat and ugly and I dont like it at all.


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 11, 2004)

Today....

7am:Half of bagel low fat creamcheese
98% fat free yogurt
Protein shake


I'm so full this morning....Not used to gettng that much in the morning...


----------

